# Overboost tech helps Cruze Diesel churn out more torque than a 70s Camaro



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW, *Z/28*'s only got ~4mpg while being driven down the drag strip (or stop light dragging), their typical economy when driven normally was actually closer to 10-12 mpg...about the same as my 340 6BBL.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

All that torque is great but when you redline at just 4500rpm and don't have much power it's no wonder that the 1.6T with only 170FPT is faster.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> All that torque is great but when you redline at just 4500rpm and don't have much power it's no wonder that the 1.6T with only 170FPT is faster.


It depends on what you want, I like driving at 110 on the freeway with 1750 rpm on the tacho and knowing that very few hills will make the cruise control drop to 5th gear.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> All that torque is great but when you redline at just 4500rpm and don't have much power it's no wonder that the 1.6T with only 170FPT is faster.


That's what gears are for!

The torque is fantastic on this engine. But HP is a little disappointing. Then again...it's meant to be economical, not fast.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Yawn.


Sorry I will try to type softer so I don't keep you awake!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Aussie said:


> Sorry I will try to type softer so I don't keep you *awake*!


It's the difference in TIMES zone...Oz being on the other side of the International Date Line (wink,wink)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How about a million miler to boot . Ten years with out having to look back . 
And none of these idiotic flaws that pop out at you out of nowhere that make you think why you are having bad karma or such . IE odor ridden interiors ! 
Here is to smooth sailing oops I mean surfing .


----------

